

Show HN: We ordered dinner with GitHub at our hackathon - zachlatta
https://github.com/zachlatta/codeday-boulder-food

======
definitestudios
Sweet! CodeDay is an amazing organization.

------
krrishd
Now if only the restaurant had its POS system configured with a Github webhook
;)

